# New Smoker



## FF/Medic (Mar 8, 2021)

Got a new Traeger for a present to myself and am trying thing out. Have done bacon, whole chicken and pork loin. Tonight I went into Pork Belly. I used Jeff's original rub from the recipe and set it for 200 degrees. I started temp at 225 as I was going to be away on errands and didn't want to find it was done before I got back. Whats nice with the Traeger, its wifi so I could watch the temp on the road. On my way back it was at 175 internal so I turned up the heat to 275 to finish it and get some crisp in it.  I let it go until 205 adn then set it to rest for an hour. I am pretty happy with my work. Next up, I have a Pork Butt ready after butterflying it from Jeffs email. My wife wants pulled pork. Im really starting to like this way of cooking.


----------



## campfirestu (Mar 9, 2021)

That temp monitoring system sounds great. Looks like a great variety of smokes your doing - Enjoy!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 9, 2021)

Pictures or it didn't happen...


----------



## campfirestu (Mar 9, 2021)

sounds like with the Treager you have some decent control of the temp


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 9, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! Sounds like alot of great food,  but we gotta have pics to drool over! 

Ryan


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 9, 2021)

Welcome from NorCal and congrats on your new smoker! Looks like this smoker makes you really busy! 


GonnaSmoke said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen


Where are the pictures?


----------



## FF/Medic (Mar 10, 2021)

OK, I forgot to add pics because I was so happy about smoking it I just forgot. I'll do better next time.
Here is my Pork Belly and my version of a BLT that I call a "BELT Sandwich"  ( bacon, egg, Lettuce and tomato). 
Technically I made a "BELTS " because I added spinach. I've been making BELT Sandwiches for years and this is a newer variation for me. I might have to call it a "PELT" Sandwich . Its sloppy when I don't cook the yolks but OH so, good. This was lunch yesterday and I have about 19 lunches left. LOL


----------



## FF/Medic (Mar 10, 2021)

Here is my Pork Butt. 13 hours and had to take it out at 186 because I had to get to bed. Its my best ever Pork Butt!!!!!
It's also my only Pork Butt so far but what the heck. I have ideas on how to improve but tastes great for a first one.


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 10, 2021)

Butt looks great. I’ve always gone to 203 or so to pull ... but(t)have been tempted to pull earlier and slice. Yours may push me off the fence.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 10, 2021)

Good looking eats!

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 10, 2021)

Doing pretty good there Sir. Welcome to the forum.
Jim


----------

